# Remote code for Panasonic TV



## edmartin (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a new R15 with RC24 remote. I am trying to program with my Panasonic TV (CT-27SF12T). Of the 3 codes that the R15 provides, 2 of them work with most functions (e.g. volume) but noe of them work with the TV power on & off.

Does anyone know of any other Panasonic codes to try with this TV? I have spent the last hour trying the "search codes" process. 8 times I've hot a point where hitting channl+ turns the TV off but if I select the code and try the power and power off buttons on the RC24, once again they do not work.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

I doubt there is a code that will give you the ON & OFF commands. but you can search by TV ON commands:

1. TV
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-1, wait for two blinks
4. enter 1
5. press TV ON key, not the middle power key
6. keep pressing and releasing the CH UP key, if and when the tv turns on or off
7. press SELECT to lock in code


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

I also have a panasonic tv. I noticed the only way to get the on/off to work is to move the remote over to TV, then hit the large power button instead of the tv on button. You do have to hit the power button twice. Kind of annoying, but it works.


----------



## edmartin (Nov 15, 2006)

OK, that works. So the issue must be that the separate on & off buttons under TV power don't work. You're right, it is pretty annoying.


----------

